# 2009 Summer Trout Slam & Kids Trout Slam



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*TEXAS CITY ANGLERS CLUB
SUMMER TROUT SLAM
&
KIDS TROUT SLAM
June 20, 2009*


*Hosted by:
Texas City Anglers Club, Galveston Government Employees Credit Union, & Gulfway Plaza

Sponsored by:
Bass Taxidermy, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, FishGillz Sunglasses, Kroger, Laguna Rods, Serious Tackle, Strike Pro Lures*

*Follow the link to rules, regulations, & entry form.
**http://www.filedropper.com/2009tcacs...mkidstroutslam*

post questions here or email to
[email protected]

*Payout Structure*​100% of the entry fee portion will be paid to the top 3 places.
Note: Membership fees for new TCAC members are not included in the payout.
1st Place = 50% + $500 CD donated by GGECU + Laguna Rod & reel combo
2nd Place = 30%
3rd Place = 20%

100% of the Optional Big Trout Side Pot will be paid to the top 2 places.
1st Place = 70%
2nd Place = 30%

Kids Division prizes:
1st Place = $500 CD donated by GGECU + Laguna Rod & reel combo + Bass Taxidermy mount of winning fish
2nd thru 6th Places = Rod & Reel Combos sponsored by Fishing Tackle Unlimited
NO KID FISHING THE TOURNAMENT GOES HOME EMPTY HANDED! 
Attached Images


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Look for our table and display at the FTU Event (I45 Location) this weekend.

This is a great opportunity for the kiddos to compete for free and win some GREAT prizes!


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*TTT*

Less than 3 weeks to go.

100% payout for the entry fee portion on the adult side, free kids division with great prizes, and much more!


----------



## ranch extreme (Apr 14, 2008)

The Laguna Rods are here (may post pic later), along with the mated Shimano reels. Man, they look good. 

Monday is the deadline for mailing entries. You can still register at Serious Tackle or Galveston Government Employees Credit Union (GGECU) in Gulfway Plaza in La Marque throughout next week.

Entries are starting to come in and the turnout is looking pretty good.


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Participants....*

Don't forget to pick-up your door prize/food ticket at the weigh-in!


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*RESULTS*

We had an excellent turnout for the tournament with 68 competitors on the adult side and 26 kids.

Adult Division:
1st Place - Mike May & Russell Alvis 13.94 lbs
2nd Place - Brooks Kelm & Sammy Flores 13.70 lbs
3rd Place - Bubba Thomas & Ross Pilkington 13.38 lbs

Big Trout Division:
1st Place - Brooks Kelm 7.08 lbs
2nd Place - Ryan Battistoni 6.1 lbs

Kids Division:
1st Place - Allison Ellington (Speckled Trout) 2.85 lbs
2nd Place - Connor McKinzie (Speckled Trout) 2.17 lbs
3rd Place - Justin Ruiz (Speckled Trout) 1.68 lbs
4th Place - Victoria Gehret (Speckled Trout) 1.52 lbs
5th Place - Clayton Smith (Speckled Trout) 1.22 lbs

Thanks to all the participants who fished the tournament.

Special thanks to our sponsors: Galveston Government Employees Credit Union (Rachel Robert - President), Fishing Tackle Unlimited (Camile Null), Serious Tackle & StrikePro Lures (Chris Gonzales, Kroger, Laguna Rods, FishGillz Sunglasses, Bass Taxidermy, and Gulfway Plaza


----------

